# Please Help Id This Serra



## pincus (Aug 15, 2012)

hi guys...
i keep this fish from 1" labeled as serrasalmus rhombeus...
and now the size about 10", but i guess this guy is a serrasalmus compressus...
need some opinions to id my fish...thank you....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Would need better pics but likely compressus.


----------



## pincus (Aug 15, 2012)

Still bad pict i think...


----------

